# Need schematic and parts 1946 Lionel #164 Log Loader



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2019)

Greeting all,

I have recently acquired a 1946 Lionel #164 Log Loader. I was able to get the motor and lifting mechanism cleaned, lubed and running exceptionally well. The "off-loader" is a different story. 

The solenoid fires ok. However, the cams seem to have to much play between them. This causes one cam to rotate the correct way, but the 2nd connected cam will try to rotate in the opposite direction (rotating against the 1st cam). This unit has the solenoid covered itself, but the cover is secured by (you guessed it) four metal tabs. Of-course as you know these can only be moved a couple of times before they break. What I need is an enlarged schematic of the cam connections and parts, if available, for these cams.

Please advise.

Thank you,
webruler


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Tion*

I suggest you look up www.olsentoy.com, which is the link to Olsen’s Toy Train Parts. There is a “Library” section that you will probably see at the bottom right of the home page. Enter in to the library, and what you are searching for is listed under Postwar accessories. This Library is actually Lionel’s Service Manual, with diagrams of items, plus part numbers. You should Bookmark this web site for future use. It’s available to everyone as the Service Manual for Lionel. It also covers Standard gauge, Prewar, & much more. Good luck.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

teledoc said:


> I suggest you look up www.olsentoy.com, which is the link to Olsen’s Toy Train Parts. There is a “Library” section that you will probably see at the bottom right of the home page. Enter in to the library, and what you are searching for is listed under Postwar accessories. This Library is actually Lionel’s Service Manual, with diagrams of items, plus part numbers. You should Bookmark this web site for future use. It’s available to everyone as the Service Manual for Lionel. It also covers Standard gauge, Prewar, & much more. Good luck.


When I first clicked on your link I was asked to install something called safe search first. The second time it opened to something different, I didn't load the safe search.

I used my bookmark, http://www.olsenstoy.com/ and the normal site comes up?

I just previewed this then clicked on your link in the quote and the safe search install came up again. Where did you get the link?
My link opens directly to Olsen's site.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Greeting all,
> 
> I have recently acquired a 1946 Lionel #164 Log Loader. I was able to get the motor and lifting mechanism cleaned, lubed and running exceptionally well. The "off-loader" is a different story.
> 
> ...



See if this works, the part list Olsen has for the 164, http://www.olsenstoy.com//searchds.htm

Works, I will look for a schematic.

Searched the #164 again and got this, http://www.olsenstoy.com//search_lionel.htm says only 9 parts for it.

Is this the piece your talking about?










Still looking for the schematic.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't find one there on the site, the only thing they have is an old parts list with prices from long long ago.

I am looking elsewhere.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

My bad Ed, I assumed there was a schematic for the log loader, without checking myself. There is no schematic for that, or even the earlier 97 log loader. I have the Aurotech Service manual, which doesn’t give you a complete schematic. I have to find my other Greenberg Service Manual, to see if it is any better. Got to hunt for that book in my pile of books & guides. Be back later if I find it.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't find one, I looked a bunch of places in my train help bookmarks.
I never had one so I don't know how it is put together.

The best I could do is this picture. Maybe you can get help by looking at the picture?
If you right click on this picture and click Google search this image it will bring up more pictures. 









Are you sure it is a 1946? Or are you just going by whoever you got it from for the year?
But I guess they are just about the same in running operation, Prewar or Postwar.
The only difference is stated below.

From here, https://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_164_acc.htm
It says,
This accessory was a pre-war carry over into the post war period. The post war productions are distinguished by two round half-inch diameter openings on the bottom where the log hooks turn 180 degrees. These openings were placed here undoubtedly to allow removal of debris that may impede the proper operation of the log chain lifts. There are no variations during the post war period.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just checked my Lionel Service Manual by K-Line as well as my Greenberg manual and neither has a mechanical schematic for the 164. The Greenberg book just appears to have some operating instructions and a wiring diagram stating that wiring issues are the most common operating issues with these... not very helpful.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> I just checked my Lionel Service Manual by K-Line as well as my Greenberg manual and neither has a mechanical schematic for the 164. The Greenberg book just appears to have some operating instructions and a wiring diagram stating that wiring issues are the most common operating issues with these... not very helpful.


That is all I came up with too.
If someone has one and have to take it apart this would be great to have in our archives.

T Man........find a junker and do a how to? :thumbsup:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is the wiring you are looking for:









If you blow it up there are some helpful comments below the diagram.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Big Ed said:


> That is all I came up with too.
> If someone has one and have to take it apart this would be great to have in our archives.
> 
> T Man........find a junker and do a how to? :thumbsup:


I finally got one. Ed expect a thread soon.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The loader*

The four tabs only hold the cover. It can be epoxied or wired on. It is a false floor you can use a bolt. The logs land on the yellow piece no the black.

In this unit One strap is missing on the left side.

There is a spring for tension on the coil and on the axle.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I recently worked on one of these. The main shaft was slightly bent and a clip was missing. It is possible to remove the main shaft with the poles still on it. The object is to remove the wire from the shaft coming from the pivot plate without bending the guide wire.

The clips get removed first. The coil with three tabs is removed and that wire is removed from the pivot plate. With that done there is more play between the pivot plate and main shaft. The far end pole is twisted out first and the close pole is done next. All the slack in the guide wire is needed to free it from the main shaft.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Progressing with a fit up*

I painted the base and left the roof black. It was red at one time. 

Here is a preview.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks T Man, looks Like it is tagged already.
The OP never did come back and say anything? :dunno:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

T-Man said:


> I painted the base and left the roof black. It was red at one time.


Where did you get the base color?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's Krylon Satin Pistachio that I found at Walmart. Interesting color.


----------

